

Alibaba Chairman CEO Jack Ma’s Letter to Employees Before IPO - lancewiggs
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-07/alibaba-chairman-ceo-jack-ma-s-letter-to-employees-before-ipo.html

======
burritofanatic
Does anyone know the significance of 102 years?

~~~
burritofanatic
Nevermind, found the answer:

"Fifteen years ago, Alibaba's 18 founders were determined to set up a global
Internet company originated by Chinese people, with hopes it would become one
of the world's top 10 Internet companies, a company which will exist for 102
years," he said—a lifespan which would mean it lives across three different
centuries.

